# [SOLVED] scanned image size smaller than original



## Chuckmg (Feb 21, 2008)

I am using an Epson Perfection 1650 scanner. When I scan and 8.5x11" page and import the image into MS Word, the size of the scanned image is always much smaller than the page. The image is being scanned as a text image at 300 ppi. The image of course can be enlarged in MS Word, but that's a pain. There is no problem in copying pages of text with regard to the output size. What must be done to ensure that the size of the imported image is the same size as the original?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: scanned image size smaller than original*

what version of word? sounds like a resolution issue. What are you saving the file as when you scan? You said text? would it not be better if you used ocr software?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: scanned image size smaller than original*

Does your Epson have a setting for scaling or print size in Advanced options? I have an older Canon scanner that has a Simple settings menu and an Advanced menu which has Scaling options and shows the output (print) size. 

If your text pages are not too complicated there are some freeware OCR (Optical Character Recognition) software tools out there that then allow you to edit your scanned documents as Word documents. Of course if you want to fork out good cash then there is software such as Caere's OmniPage Pro

Your scanner may have even come with a bundled OCR program - sometimes a limited functionality or trial of a commercially available product such as Omnipage Pro - check your disks and paperwork.

EDIT: just checked - your scanner comes with EPSON Smart Panel with NewSoft OCR


----------



## Chuckmg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: scanned image size smaller than original*

Hi guys,

Thanks for your input. It helped push me to find out what the problem really was. I do have and often use OmniPage Pro. But there are times, as when your wife needs to print something at the office with text and graphics, but forgot the originals quickly that OCR is not the way to go. After studying the problem further, and doing some experiments, I achieved the desired results of importing the scanned images into MS Word, full-size and centered. For others who might run into the same problem, here are the steps::
1.	Scan the document and get a preview image
2.	*Select only that part of the document which contains the desired image without margins *
3.	note the dimensions to be scanned, width and height
4.	import into Word

o	*In Word 2003*
•	double-click on the image 
•	choose the Layout tab.
•	For text wrapping, choose Square
•	click on Advanced button 
•	center both horizontal and vertical alignments.
•	Select the "Size…” tab
•	make sure that the Scale is set to 100% for height and width.
•	Click outside of image and continue.

o	*In Word 2007*.
•	right-click on the image and choose "Size…”
•	make sure that the Scale is set to 100% for height and width.
•	Select Picture Tools > Format tab > Text Wrapping > Square
•	Click on down arrow under Position
•	choose icon with the image in the center.

Good luck
Chuck


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: scanned image size smaller than original*

glad your problem solved and thanks for posting your solution. :wave:


----------

